# Dogs



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll go first.

4 maximum.


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Saw this on another Forum...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I'll go first.


What have we become? :sadwalk:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go first.
> ...


Is that a zero then? My 4 were under "simpler sartorial" you must have higher standards Paul.

I agree though, it's dispiriting and depressing to look at most of those pics.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Not difficult based on those in your link.

Here are mine


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Holy spam castanets Batman..


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

It's called "Ladies Day" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I always used to fancy a trip to the National - not any more :bad:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Some belters here:-

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?page_id=9798

Mike


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> I'll go first.
> 
> 4 maximum.


The term, "If you've got it, flaunt it", just doesn't seem to apply here.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Saw a pic in the papers that I can't find now of a lineup of about 6 - 8 ladies????

Reckon the photographer did it for a bet. Bit like the 'Pick a Pig' nights we used to have when I was at sea. :alcoholic:


----------



## Nobbyy (Sep 19, 2010)

If you like this - then you would love a trip to either the Bigg Market in Newcastle or Whitley Bay on a Friday night!

I will see if I can dig out some pics.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nobbyy said:


> If you like this - then you would love a trip to either the Bigg Market in Newcastle or Whitley Bay on a Friday night!
> 
> I will see if I can dig out some pics.


Been to both a few times, the women looked fine after a few Smirnoff's :lol: :lol: You need to have a run further down the coast a bit for a night out to see some real horror shows 

What get's me with these munters is not the state they are in but that they actually think they look good :shocking:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


A fine quartet of beagles there, what show were they at?


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

The poor canine species takes a lot of undeserved flak, IMHO, with unattractive women being called "dogs" and unpleasant ones being called "bitches".


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

MarkF said:


> I'll go first.
> 
> 4 maximum.


OOoooooooo, I think Baraclavers and donkey jackets would have been more suitable for some lol :jawdrop:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A few of the local fatties from last night in town before I got too wrecked to use my phone :lol:


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok so this topic didn't run like I tought it would but I'll post a pic of my mutt anyway

The poor little sod is just getting over PARVO (still frightens me to say it) and he was fully vaccinated but he's fighting fit again and he's really not as mean as he looks in this pic

Louis is his name (after Saha)


----------

